# illinois



## jb_pwrstroke (Jul 9, 2007)

Anyone in illinois train or belong to a club and?


----------



## IllinoisGSD (Sep 21, 2011)

We're in Illinois. We'll be training at Turner Junction Working Dog Club. They're located in West Chicago/Warrenville depending on what time of year.


----------



## Hillary_Plog (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm in Illinois, but the only clubs that I would/could recommend aren't anywhere near you. 

If you are wanting to do Schutzhund, try searching the WDA and USA websites for member clubs in your area.


----------



## jb_pwrstroke (Jul 9, 2007)

Ok thanks


----------

